# Smugglers' Notch Resort



## gnipgnop (Mar 29, 2012)

Just got a week here and on the confirmation from RCI it lists UNIT: TA-46.  Does anyone know where this unit would be?  I looked on the site map of the Resort and can not even guess where TA - 46 would be.  Can anyone help?


----------



## inishbofin (Mar 29, 2012)

*TA = Tamaracks*

I think that is over in the northhills section.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that a good location?


----------



## hdmass (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a map of the resort:  http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/lodging/village-map.php

What time of year are you going?  They run a shuttle (on demand) if you do not want to walk.  It is an easy walk down to the village, not quite as easy coming back up!

North hill is the newest community.  It has it's own indoor pool with two hot tubs and an exercise room.  There is a splash area for young kids.  In the summer there is a waterslide and small outdoor pool. There is also a small playground.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.  We are going in October, hopefully to see the foliage.  We are all senior citizens ~ one with bad knees.  No kids with us.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 29, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> Is that a good location?



The units are very new and they have a nice indoor/outdoor pool area. As the other poster said - there is a shuttle to bring you into the main village because North Hill is a bit removed from it. You will like the accomodations.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 6, 2012)

Another question on location.  We've been assigned W-19X.  Anybody know where that unit will be?  First trip to Smuggs for us.


----------



## hdmass (May 6, 2012)

My guess would be Willows.  I don't know what the X is for.  They are all two bedroom units.  Nice central location, ski in - out if you are going in the winter.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 7, 2012)

Our confirmation with RCI, made just a few days ago, has no unit no.  I wonder why?  It's for June, 2012, one bedroom.


----------



## hdmass (May 7, 2012)

Is it a points exchange?  I think only the weeks exchanges get units immediately.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

No, it's a week exchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 8, 2012)

I believe it is on the email RCI initially sends.  It does not show on the confirmation you can pull up on RCI.com. If you deleted the initial email, you may be able to call to get the unit information.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

I have the email from RCI, here it is, cut and pasted:

Default Message feedback@RCI.com.

Thank you for visiting RCI.com. We are pleased to confirm the following vacation for you:

Resort ID: 0300
Resort Name: Smugglers' Notch Resort
Check-IN: Sunday, 06/16/2013
Check-Out: Sunday, 06/23/2013
Unit Type: 1 Bedroom
Max Occ/Privacy: 5/4
Kitchen: F

Should you have any questions regarding this reservation, please contact an RCI vacation guide at 1-800-338-7777. Please note: If the underlying Deposit used to make this Exchange Confirmation is returned to you for any reason, then this Exchange Vacation may be cancelled.

Vacation guides are available during the following hours:
Monday - Friday, 7:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m. (Local Time Zone)
Saturday - Sunday, 8:00 am - 5:00 pm (Local Time Zone)

Please visit RCI.com again soon. 
"The information in this electronic mail ("e-mail") message may contain information that is confidential and/or privileged, or may otherwise be protected by work product or other legal rules.
It is solely for the use of the individual(s) or the entity(ies) originally intended.  Access to this electronic mail message by anyone else is unauthorized.
If you are not the intended recipient, be advised that any unauthorized review, disclosure, copying, distribution or use of this information,
or any action taken or omitted to be taken in reliance on it, is prohibited and may be unlawful. 
Please notify the sender immediately if you have received this electronic message by mistake, and destroy all copies of the original message.

The sender believes that this e-mail and any attachments were free of any virus, worm, Trojan horse, malicious code and/or other contaminants when sent. 
E-mail transmissions cannot be guaranteed to be secure or error-free, so this message and its attachments could have been infected, corrupted or made incomplete during transmission. 
By reading the message and opening any attachments, the recipient accepts full responsibility for any viruses or other defects that may arise, and for taking remedial action relating to such viruses and other defects. 
Neither Wyndham Worldwide Corporation nor any of its affiliated entities is liable for any loss or damage arising in any way from, or for errors or omissions in the contents of, this message or its attachments."


----------



## johnf0614 (May 8, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> I have the email from RCI, here it is, cut and pasted:
> 
> Default Message feedback@RCI.com.
> 
> ...



You'll receive another email from RCI in about a week or so after you make your reservation.  That email will include the details of the unit you exchanged in.  It will also show up in your RCI profile in a few weeks as well


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

johnf0614 said:


> You'll receive another email from RCI in about a week or so after you make your reservation.  That email will include the details of the unit you exchanged in.  It will also show up in your RCI profile in a few weeks as well



Aahh!  That explains it.  Thanks so much!  

I would not even have thought of it, if I hadn't seen this thread.  I just expected to find out which unit we had, when we arrived.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

How amusing:  I checked my email, after posting the above, and there's one from RCI, sent about 15 minutes ago!!  I just happened to be on TUG when it came.

It says we have unit LA2!


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

So, does anyone know where unit LA2 is?

Thanks.


----------



## hdmass (May 8, 2012)

I have a points chart that indicates that LA would be Mountain Laurels.   I think that is in the Morse Highland area.  I did post a link earlier in this thread that has a summer map.  Have a great time, can't wait til we get there this summer!


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

hdmass said:


> I have a points chart that indicates that LA would be Mountain Laurels.   I think that is in the Morse Highland area.  I did post a link earlier in this thread that has a summer map.  Have a great time, can't wait til we get there this summer!



I have studied the map you posted, thank you so much.  I hope you have a great time too.


----------

